# Looking for Silver parti toy-Moyen poodle



## Rowtato (5 mo ago)

I’m search of a silver parti toy/miniature/Moyen poodle breeder . Having trouble finding a breeder that has silver parti’s . Won’t be getting them till next year but would love to have a breeder ready for when it is time . Located in CA , but can do within the USA


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Welcome to PF!

I don't know what research you've already done but I can tell you that you've got a big wish list .

First, you may not know that there simply isn't a huge number of quality, conscientious breeders to choose from, regardless of what variety, color, and pattern they have in their breeding program. These breeders are not doing this as a for-profit business. They do it for love of the breed.

Next, medium/moyen poodles are perceived by most new to poodles as a 15"-20" size. In the US and Canada that is a standard poodle per the breed standard. That means the breeder won't likely be using the conformation show ring to prove that their dogs meet the breed standard in temperament, structure, and soundness. This is because, in spite of the fact that the standard variety starts at 15" there is a preferred height in the show ring, generally over 20". A smaller standard is going to have a very hard time being competitive. Keep in mind, the reason for showing is to prove their dog's quality. The ribbons and bragging rights are a bonus.

That said there are very, very few breeders working with the true medium variety, imported from FCI registry countries, and not just breeding intervariety which would be a miniature to a standard. I might be able to come up with 3-4 names across the US and Canada if I go back thru my research. There are a very few reasons for a very knowledgeable breeder to do so, but it won't be just to produce the intervariety size. Most of the breeders doing intervariety breeding are doing it as a business with the intention of producing income.

On to parti's, the situation is similar to the medium size. Parti's can't be shown in the AKC conformation ring due to the breed standard allowing only solid color dogs to compete.
They are shown in UKC (United Kennel Club) in a separate category from the solid color poodles.
Your best bet for parti's will be breeders who register their dogs with the UKC where they can show (and possibly also the AKC where they can't). You may find AKC only registered parti's but the breeders won't have the benefit of proving their dogs thru the AKC conformation ring.

Now for your silver preference, this is totally understandable, as are your other preferences, but I think you're seeing the trend here 
Poodle color breeding is an art, not a completely predictable science. There are breeders who focus on specific colors but when their focus is on colors that depend on the right two recessive genes to combine, such as silver, there's a bit of dice-rolling going on.

You might feel that a pup from a breeder who shows their dogs isn't what you're looking for since you're probably just looking for a pet. There seems to be a prevailing misconception that breeders who show their dogs and breeders who have pet dogs for families are two different types of breeders. They aren't.

Breeders who show are the primary breeders keeping poodles looking, acting, and moving like poodles. They're also working to breed out health issues and breed in genetic diversity. They breed for temperament, soundness, structure and health. How could a dog survive and thrive in the show environment if they haven't been given the best care, the best start in life? If there might happen to be a single pup in one of their infrequent litters that has show potential, they'll keep that pup and the rest we are lucky enough to have as our pets.

All this isn't meant to be discouraging but a reality check. These are some of the reasons that you're having a hard time finding breeders who will meet your preferences and still be a quality, conscientious breeder.

Until another member comes along who might just know some breeders to suggest, I'm going to suggest contacting the Poodle Club of America's breeder referral folks and the United Poodle Association for UKC referrals:

PCA National Breeder Referral - The Poodle Club of America

Search for Local Clubs/Breeders - The Poodle Club of America

West of the Mississippi Breeder List
Microsoft Word - breeder_members_west_mississippi_may_12_2022.docx (poodleclubofamerica.org)

East of the Mississippi
pca_active_breeder_members_east_of_mississippi_march_17_2022.pdf (poodleclubofamerica.org)



Another of the hallmarks of a quality, conscientious breeder is doing the Orthopedic Foundation of America/Poodle Club of America recommended health testing before breeding any poodle.

*Look for and verify OFA/CHIC level testing at a minimum. The recommended testing by The Poodle Club of America is a mix of physical exams and, for each variety, there are also recommended DNA tests.*

The OFA (Orthopedic Foundation for Animals) registers testing from other countries as well as from the US.

There are additional poodle specific DNA panels for other testable genetic conditions.
Those are companion tests with the OFA/CHIC testing, not in place of.

CHIC Program | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO (ofa.org)
Browse By Breed | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO (ofa.org)

Look Up A Dog | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO (ofa.org)


Toy Poodle recommended testing from the PCA with results listed on OFA

*Progressive Retinal Atrophy (PRA)*
DNA-based test from an approved laboratory; results registered with OFA ➚
*Eye Examination*
Eye Examination by a boarded ACVO Ophthalmologist ➚
*Patellar Luxation*
OFA Evaluation, minimum age 1 year ➚
Miniature Poodle

*Progressive Retinal Atrophy (PRA)*
DNA-based test from an approved laboratory; results registered with OFA ➚
*Eye Examination*
Eye Examination by a boarded ACVO Ophthalmologist ➚
*Patellar Luxation*
OFA evaluation, minimum age 1 year ➚
*Hip Dysplasia* (One of the following)
OFA Evaluation ➚
PennHIP Evaluation
The PCA Foundation strongly recommends the DNA test for Miniature Poodle Dwarfism (Osteochondrodysplasia) to avoid breeding two carriers to each other and producing puppies affected with this deforming and crippling disorder. Research suggests that about 10 percent of Minis carry the mutation that causes this disease and that it is not limited to a few bloodlines.

The PRA test is a DNA test. The others are physical exams done by a qualified vet.
The DNA panels are nice and have helpful info but should not be accepted as the only health testing.


Not in your preferred area but Tintlet is a well-regarded breeder for occasional parti's.

To find breeders who title in conformation for parti's you'll need to look for UKC breeders.

Link to the UKC Poodle Club
www.unitedpoodleassociation.com


----------



## Haitch (6 mo ago)

It’s hard enough finding a Moyen , let alone wanting a specific colour !

Easier to find in Europe , ie France /Germany

Sorry and all that , not easy in the British Isles either , often a standard mini cross , but they have been breeding moyens or klein in the above countries for years . I totally understand wanting a medium poodle , minis too small , standards too large .


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I started searching the forum for some breeder names and ran across this fairly recent thread with three breeder names, at least.
(8) Silver Parti Breeders - West Coast | Poodle Forum

If you use the search function and type in "parti breeder" in quotes, you'll get more posts to review. They won't all be relevant but don't be concerned if the post is quite old. That doesn't mean the information won't be good.

I hope to hear that you're able to find a conscientious breeder that you connect well with!


----------

